
Hi-Fi music bars open in LA where all you do is listen to music - andygcook
http://www.latimes.com/entertainment/music/la-et-ms-hi-fi-bars-20181004-story.html
======
andygcook
My older brother refurbished a pair of Snell Type A speakers he got from a
family member a few years ago. I didn’t believe him at first when he started
telling me that listening to music is now “an experience.” Eventually I made
my way to his house, where he moved his couch to be in the optimum listening
spot in the middle of the room. We listened to some of my favorite albums and
it was amazing. I noticed things about the songs I hadn’t heard after
thousands of plays. It’s a much different experience to actively listen to
good speakers than just having music on while coding. Hoping one of these bars
pops up where I live soon.

